# Canned Shrimp, Red Bean & Rice Soup



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

12 Pints
24 oz small, cooked, devined, tailless shrimp devided inta each jar
1/4 C uncooked brown rice in each jar
1/2 tsp old bay in each jar
Short 1/4 tsp garlic powder in each jar
77 oz red beans devided inta each jar
Water to proper head space

Can 60 mins at 10 lbs er fer yalls altitude

Here be what it looks like:









This here recipe would work well with crawfish to. Tastey stuff!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks awesome. Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

are the red beans cooked before you can?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a good deal on canned beans, so yup, there cooked before I use em in my recipes. There still nice an firm even after the cannin.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Was the rice cooked beforehand? I would assume so, otherwise it would absorb the water in the jar.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, I left extra room so that there'd be enough water ta cook the rice an still be soup. Worked out just bout perfect.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

sorry, I read the recipe again. It says uncooked brown rice.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

I just bought my first foodsaver (model 3880). It comes with the vacuum hose. I am planning on buying the FS jar sealers this week (regular & wide mouth). I would assume that I can use the jar sealers with this recipe. Is that correct? I know some people have the traditional canning pots. Does it matter which method is used?

Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fer any storage time atall, yer gonna wanna pressure can this. Takes bout 60 minutes in my canner.

Vacuumin mason jars be reserved mainly fer dehydrated foods er such.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be some a the thins what I've vac sealed:








Be some corn, carrots,oat meal, maxa, beans an some dried jalapenos there I beleive. Also do peas, green beans, sweet taters an the like.

An this be the jar sealers I got:








Generally they work perty well.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Is there a particular canning pot/system out there that is better in quality that other brands? 

I'm at the GF's this weekend. She had a lot of mason jars stored away in boxes that she almost forgot about. She even found extra lids which were unused. The canning pot is old and missing parts. She did a lot of canning many years ago.

So if I was to be looking to purchase a canning pot which one should I be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a All American canner. They be the cadillac a canners. Extra heavy duty, plus the lid don't have no rubber gasket, it be a metal ta metal seal.

They ain't cheap (I got mine used) but ifin yer gonna do lots a cannin, they be worth the money. Some folks use a presto brand (not bad, just ya got the seal ta deal with) an I've got a couple smaller ones like that. But my goto machine be the all american model 921. 

It just never ends, ya get a vac machine, then ya need a dehydrator, then a canner, it be a addiction! But I enjoy it cause I know just what my food supplies be!


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

My GF & I went downstairs and had another look at her old canning pot. All the parts are there. I gave it a thorough cleaning inside & out with soap and steel wool. It looks really good now!

It was made by Mirro. Model M-0522-11 It has a rubber gasket which still looks good. There are two metal discs (rings) with holes which were inside. There is an external pressure regulator which sits on top of the lid. It shows 5lbs., 10 lbs., and 15 lbs. So since this thing seems to be in fine working order I'm going to use it. The price is right!

The only thing i don't see is some sort of tool to remove the jars after canning. I think she used to use a pair on tongs to lift it up and then an oven mit to
grab the jar. Do they make some sort of tool to hold the jar during removal?

Also is there anything I should use to treat the gasket? It hasn't been used in years. It is not dried or cracked. Preventative maintenance perhaps? 

Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Get yall a cannin kit. It'll come with the jar lifter, a funnel an a magnet ta lift them lids outa the hot water.

I'd take an get a new gasket, they only be a few bucks an it be a better safe then sorry thin.

Ya can more en likely find the cannin manual online. It'll tell yall bout yer canner. You'll also have ta look up what pressure ta run yalls canner at fer that altitude.

An yup the price was right!


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

we found a "Kerr" home canning & freezing book. In the back there is a chart with recommended pressure setting for various food items.

Found the owner's manual online in a pdf form. Free download.

Will check into the canning kit. Thanks.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I use cooling grills from walmart to set my jars on, in the past I've also used a towel folded over. Just to insulate the hot jar from a solid temperature surface while it's cooling down coming out of the cannery.

If memory serves, they were a 2 pack for something close to $6 and I'm starting to think I need another set. 

Some things you may decide to can will push out fatty juices and such, meatloaf is the biggie for me, although I've had some greasy stuff pushed out of chili before too. It seems to be primarily from the bottom layer of jars, and not so much with the chili but the meatloaf stuff really attracts the ants. I use windex to nerve gas them, and then after the jars are fully cooled and settled and there's no chance in disturbing the seals, I will clean them thoroughly with Dawn and hot water. After that I let them dry on the cooling grills again and then I can store them anywhere I want and not worry about ants being attracted. 

They will not get in the jars, but it's just an itch they have to scratch so why provide them the incentive to come in the house in the first place is my thinking...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, I set mine on hotpads ta cool. Then ifin they need it, I'll wipe em down with a dishrag an vinegar. Takes care a them white spots I get from our hard water. Even addin vinegar ta the canner I still get a few. Plus it sorta acts like a sanitizer to.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly....can I ask...what is "old bay" ?

I want to try this...sounds really yummy!!


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Prepper69 said:


> OldCootHillbilly....can I ask...what is "old bay" ?
> 
> I want to try this...sounds really yummy!!


Prepper, its spices and you can view what they have on their site HERE.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

OK, I gotta ask. Newer canning instructions say no noodles, rice, flour and such in the canning recipes. You arn't following these guidelines and your stuff is good. Do you know why they tell you that? Also your time is less you use 60min rather than 75. How come. Any one chime in please.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Prepper69 said:


> OldCootHillbilly....can I ask...what is "old bay" ?
> 
> I want to try this...sounds really yummy!!


Old Bay is something you want to have PLENTY of around the house. Great seafood/chicken spice. Not much gets cooked around here without a dash or three of old bay in it.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Just read the recipe again. Now I'm hungry lol. That looks delicious. I suppose you could add smoked sausage and/or crawfish. Definitely trying this one. We need an OCH recipe thread!


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Old Bay is something you want to have PLENTY of around the house. Great seafood/chicken spice. Not much gets cooked around here without a dash or three of old bay in it.


Ok I guess it is something I need to add to the shopping list then  I have never heard of it  Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

cybergranny said:


> OK, I gotta ask. Newer canning instructions say no noodles, rice, flour and such in the canning recipes. You arn't following these guidelines and your stuff is good. Do you know why they tell you that? Also your time is less you use 60min rather than 75. How come. Any one chime in please.


I foller the book what came with my canner. Soup be thinner then many other items so they don't take as long. Yall could do 75 min. but it ain't necessary accordin ta my canner book. The reason they like ta give be that rice er noodles be to dense an takes to long ta get up ta temp. Yer not dense packin soup, it be lots a liquid. Now as ta cannin rice, I do it. I feel comfortable with it.

I ain't gonna say yall should do this cause the USDA an the food gods say ya can't. I do it cause I feel safe doin it. Ya gotta besure evertyin be absolutely clean an don't take short cuts. It costs a great deal ta get thins tested an approved an some a them lobbin politicos don't wan't some thins done fer one reason er another. Years ago, these type a thins was common practice an cause a tadays "lets get our free money from somebody" ways they don't "recommend" doin it. Sorta like best by dates on canned goods. We all know there gonna last lots longer then that, but they ain't gonna take a legal chance on it.

Like I've always said, ifin ya ain't comfortable doin it don't. Just because some regulatory agency says ya can't do it, don't mean it can't be done. I just wan't yall ta understand that you choose the risks yall wanna take. I've canned fer many a year, I'm comfortable with cannin the way I do. Yall need ta do what yall be comfortable with. I simply post stuff that folks may wanna try.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Old Bay seasonin should be available in most any grocery store. Usually in the seasonin isle. It be a excellent season fer fish an seafood. I always keep a bunch on hand. Be could on baked fish er a crawfish boil.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I foller the book what came with my canner. Soup be thinner then many other items so they don't take as long. Yall could do 75 min. but it ain't necessary accordin ta my canner book. The reason they like ta give be that rice er noodles be to dense an takes to long ta get up ta temp. Yer not dense packin soup, it be lots a liquid. Now as ta cannin rice, I do it. I feel comfortable with it.
> 
> I ain't gonna say yall should do this cause the USDA an the food gods say ya can't. I do it cause I feel safe doin it. Ya gotta besure evertyin be absolutely clean an don't take short cuts. It costs a great deal ta get thins tested an approved an some a them lobbin politicos don't wan't some thins done fer one reason er another. Years ago, these type a thins was common practice an cause a tadays "lets get our free money from somebody" ways they don't "recommend" doin it. Sorta like best by dates on canned goods. We all know there gonna last lots longer then that, but they ain't gonna take a legal chance on it.
> 
> Like I've always said, ifin ya ain't comfortable doin it don't. Just because some regulatory agency says ya can't do it, don't mean it can't be done. I just wan't yall ta understand that you choose the risks yall wanna take. I've canned fer many a year, I'm comfortable with cannin the way I do. Yall need ta do what yall be comfortable with. I simply post stuff that folks may wanna try.


Well said, Coot!


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Just read the recipe again. Now I'm hungry lol. That looks delicious. I suppose you could add smoked sausage and/or crawfish. Definitely trying this one. We need an OCH recipe thread!


I think this is a very good idea! I'm planning on using this recipe for my first batch in the pressure canner.

How about it Rev. Coot? Any more recipes? 

Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Might be a few more soup ones acomin. Then were gonna switch gears. Ain't sure just where were headed next.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Oldkoot. I really have been wanting to do some soups with barley and or rice. I'm goiing to try.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

No problem tall. Just keep everthin as clean as ya can. Ifin ya got a thicker soup ya can give it more time. Time an temp be the key ta cannin. The thicker sumtin be, the longer it takes ta get the middle a the jar ta the proper temp.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would suppose you can do this without cooking the red beans first...what changes would you make, if any, to the cooking times if you use dry beans in the receipe?? 

I am printing out all your recepies for future use


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepper69 said:


> I would suppose you can do this without cooking the red beans first...what changes would you make, if any, to the cooking times if you use dry beans in the receipe??
> 
> I am printing out all your recepies for future use


If you toss dry beans in the jars they will soak up all your liquid. Soak them overnight if you don't cook them first.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, they'll drink lots, plus they're gonna expand some. Ya can cook em fer a hour before ifin ya wanna. Same with rice, ya gott put less in uncooked an add more water cause it's gonna expand an cook while yer cannin.

So, ifin ya wanna do it with them beans dry, I'd add a few less beans, a few less other ingedients an more water. That should work.


----------



## Bamaball24 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey OldCoot, I'm new to the site and had a question about your recipe. Will white rice work instead of the brown rice? Why do you use brown rice, just preference?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bamaball24 said:


> Hey OldCoot, I'm new to the site and had a question about your recipe. Will white rice work instead of the brown rice? Why do you use brown rice, just preference?


Sure, yall can use white rice. Reason I use brown be it's lower in carbs. See I be diabetic, so ever carb counts. Be one a the reasons I can my own soups, I control what goes in there. Not many of em got rice er noodles cause a that.


----------

